# Brandungsangeln auf Usedom



## Qwastenflosser (27. September 2007)

|wavey: Hallo Boardies,

plane gerade meinen nächsten Urlaub und zwar für Usedom nächstes Jahr August.
Da ich keine Ahnung habe was dort oben so geht, brauche ich Eure Hilfe. Ich habe vor dort vom Strand in der Ostsee zu Angeln. Was geht denn da? Dorsch, Meerforelle, Hornhecht?
Danke für Eure Hilfe.:vik: Gruß Qwastenflosser


----------



## Waldemar (28. September 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln auf Usedom*

Hallo Quastenflosser,
Dorsch, Meerforelle u. Horni gehen nicht.
Wenn Du in der Ostsee angeln willst, mach lieber woanders Ferien.
Aber fürn Familienurlaub ist es dort ganz schön.
Breite Sandstrände, Gute Restaurants, schöne Landschaft und genügend Möglichkeiten für die Kleinen.


----------



## Qwastenflosser (29. September 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln auf Usedom*

Geht da wohl gar nicht's, nicht mal Platte?
Wie sieht's denn in der Peene aus oder in den dortigen Binnengewässern?#c
Möchte nämlich Familienurlaub und Angeln verbinden!


----------

